# Filter Suggestions?



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

A few months ago I decided to get started with a 10gal fresh water fish tank after having a 40gal salt water tank for a long time. My 10gal tank is doing GREAT! I bought 3 platy and planted some java ferns and anubias near a piece of drift wood.

Well long story short two of the three fish died from ick before I could treat them properly and the last one ended up preggo and had 7fry that are now all about 1"each. So.... I bought a bigger tank!

I now have a 45gal show tank with everything but a filter. Can anyone give me advice for a good and affordable filtration system that would hopefully not take up too much space?

*c/p*


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, you've got a few options. I tend to gravitate towards Marineland Penguin filters, just because they've got the Bio-Wheel, which gives you a very large amount of surface area right there in your filter. They also come with an extension stock so you can reach down into the bottom reaches of your aquarium, which you definitely should have in a 45g tank (the connector for the two pieces has an intake strainer in it as well, so you're pulling in water from all parts of the water column).

Marineland Penguin Filters
A Penguin 200 should be sufficient for your aquarium, though they're cheap enough that bumping up to the 350 is totally worth the extra $10. If you want to bump up to the next level, go with their Emperor power filters. They come with a media cartridge that you can fill with whatever filter media you want to use (I use it for more carbon, but the sky's the limit), and they also use a spray bar on the Bio-Wheel to help keep it circulating properly and move more water over it. Highly recommend these filters.

You can also go with a canister filter, if you're inclined to spend the money. They offer increased water flow and filtration capacity, and again I'd recommend the Marineland filters. They offer a couple different options:

Marineland Magnum 350 Canisters
The Magnum 350's are powerful, versatile filters. They contain a large filter media chamber in the middle that you can load up with carbon or any other filter media, along with a large filter sock that fits around it for awesome mechanical filtration. They also offer a diatom cartridge for polishing your tank. Word of the wise: get the 'Pro' system; it adds a Bio-Wheel to the system for a ton of biological filtration, thus completing the package.

Marineland Magnum HOB Canister
This is basically the baby brother to the Magnum 350. It's a little easier to clean, and the Pro setup offers the Bio-Wheel. The disadvantage is that it hangs on the back of the tank, so factor in 5-6" of space behind your aquarium to fit it.

Marineland Multistage Canister
This may be a little out of your price range, but I figured I'd throw it in there anyway. It's your typical canister filter, very similar to a Fluval or other brand, in that it has baskets that you load up with filter pads, carbon, and bio-blocks. Again, a high-quality product that offers awesome filtration, at an increased cost.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

For that size tank a Aqua Clear 70 would do the job . It is a hang on the back filter you can get most anywhere. The best HOB made in mine and many others opinion.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The Aquaclears are nice because they're versatile; rather than just having a single cartridge, you've got a basket that you can load with whatever you want. I'd still go with my Marinelands, though.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have an AC50 on my 29 tall and I love it, but it is definitely an acquired taste - it isn't self-priming, clean it tends to buzz and be noisy, but at the same time there's lots of media space and you can fabricate your own media using bags and raw material very easily, and it has a flow limiter so you can throttle how much you filter.

For your tank I would go with an HOB power filter in general, either Marineland Penguin or Haagen AquaClear, and for the AC's I would either go an AC70 or an AC110 (you can always limit the flow on the 110 as needed). They're less expensive than your canister filters, and aren't very obtrusive in the tank.


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the info guys - I had seen the aqua clear filters everywhere but having the additional info on the biowheel filters is very nice. I am just happy not to be setting up a sump for this tank! The filter seems much less daunting now!


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a WOW internal filter and pump? Lifegard Aquatics


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

matermomma said:


> Has anyone heard of a WOW internal filter and pump? Lifegard Aquatics


Never heard of it. Have you found any product reviews?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like Lifeguard Aquatics stuff....I run one of their UV-25W sterilizers on one of my tanks. Not sure I would get one of those though.


----------

